# Best method to search for hard to find parts



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I posted a thread in the "parts needed or for sale" section of the forum. I appreciate having access to that. I was wondering though if there might be other methods or resources when searching for a difficult to locate piece that is not reproduced.

I have tried ebay and doing full nation searches on Craigs list. Are there other areas that I haven't thought of?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

performance years forum has a sale and wanted sections. swap meets and Hemmings motor news.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll look there. Thanks!!!


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I have bought some stuff from "Franks Pontiac Parts", he has some hard to find body and interior bits, and some NOS and repop parts. I have also heard good things about "Bethels Goat Farm"


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a business card from a few years ago that I got at a car show. I was told they have hard to find parts. It's Sorenson Bros out of Mpls. I have a phone# and e-mail address if interested. They specialize in '64 - '74 GTOs, '67 - '69 Camaros and Firebirds. Probably going to pay premo dollars for parts. Maybe TMP knows of these guys......


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I had emailed Franks. I'll look into Bethels. Thank you very much. This helps.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

68greengoat said:


> I have a business card from a few years ago that I got at a car show. I was told they have hard to find parts. It's Sorenson Bros out of Mpls. I have a phone# and e-mail address if interested. They specialize in '64 - '74 GTOs, '67 - '69 Camaros and Firebirds.  Probably going to pay premo dollars for parts. Maybe TMP knows of these guys......


Excellent. I'm almost to a point where paying premo is a must. 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Sent a PM. Let us know if they're still in business and what you find out.... Crossing my fingers.............


----------

